# Norwegian: kammer



## Oddrun

Hei,
i Thorvald Steens "Don Carlos" er det en scene hvor noen menn snakker om to kvinner. Det går stort sett sånt:
- Er ikke dette de mest elegante kvinnene i verden?
- I mitt tjuefireårige liv har jeg ikke sett på maken
- Jeg har ett spørsmål til. Er det noen kvinner i andre deler av verden som har så store *kammer*?
- Nei.

Spørsmålet er: hva slags "kammer" dreier det seg om her?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Det må da vel være et *rom* eller *værelse* det er snakk om.


----------



## Oddrun

Hmm... det, synes jeg, er ganske usannsylig. Kanskje skulle jeg gi dere litt mer kontekst.
Hele episoden begynner slik:
"En gjeng mannfolk plystret etter kvinnene som gikk over plazaen. En elegant og tydelig velstående kvinne med sin tjenerinne gikk mellom oss. Straks de var kommet inn i katedralen, knelte de ved siden av hverandre. Plystrekoret besto av matroser. De hadde stått i nærheten av den firkantete obelisken, midt på Plaza de la Victoria. Matrosene tok mot til seg og gikk i vår retning. To av dem kom helt til oss. Den høyeste hadde tydeligvis sett engelskmannen før."
Og så kommer dialogen som jeg siterte før.
Det ville vært kjemperart om de plutselig begynte å snakke om et rom, eller?


----------



## Oddrun

Ingen? :F
Noen av de norske vennene mine tror at det kan dreie seg om en hårpynt.


----------



## hanne

Hvornår foregår historien? En kam som hårpynt synes jeg ville lyde fint i en lidt ældre tid, men i dag ville det nok undre mig lidt.


----------



## Oddrun

Året er 1832 eller 1833


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Er boka oversatt til andre språk? Det hadde kanskje vært lettere med en språklig referanse.


----------



## Oddrun

Ja, den er oversatt til flere språk og jeg har sjekket den engelske oversettelsen. Der står det "Are there women in any other part of the world that have such large combs?"


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Tja, da er det vel noe å ha i håret det handler om da. Ser ikke helt for meg hvorfor det er så viktig, men i samtiden kunne det nok ha vært en stror greie...


----------



## Lugubert

Stora kammar, 20 cm höga eller mer, är i Spanien vanligt i t.ex. flamencodansares frisyrer.


----------



## Oddrun

Sånne kammer har jeg også tenkt på, særlig at handlingen foregår i Argentina, så det er ikke umulig med noen spanske innflytelser. Tusen takk, alle sammen!


----------

